# What's best for carved basswood sanded to 400 grit?



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm putting finishing touches on a basswood carving which I don't want to color (paint or stain) because most people already know the natural color of Calla Lily, and by coloring it, it cheapens it and could possibly make it look like a made in China resin cast you see in Hobby Lobby. But I do want to protect it and seal it before putting it in an acrylic display case. What should I use, please?


----------



## Detoro (Jan 17, 2011)

I've used a spray on lacquer that leaves a matte finish. Apply it in light coats, ie do not lather it in large amounts. Light coats allows for a proper drying and looks good in the end. Test your spray on a piece of basswood if you are not sure of your product. Hope this will help. RH


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

I'm with Roman. I like the look of spray on lacquer very much. It looks rich and not 'plastic-y'. Will we get to see the piece when you are finished? 

Sheila


----------



## dee2 (Jan 2, 2012)

I also agree on the spray lacquer, no yellow effect either. We usually use satin finish. Most of my intarsia projects are that finish if you want to check them out. We only use semi gloss on certain items. Will use gloss on wet noses, for instance. Hope this helps.
Dee


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

3 votes for spray lacquer, with a lot of practice.  Possibly unwaxed shellac for a sealer, not yellow. Check with Charles Neil's Workshop homepage, he is a master finisher! There are different waterbourne finishes that might work?

Locate some tung oil, real stuff? Then practice, practice practice. Think about how long it took to make the piece?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes… a few coats of dewaxed shellac… followed by a few coats of spray lacquer… I think looks pretty good… and lasts good.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you all for recommending spray on lacquer. I am not familiar with it so I'd experimenting with it on some scrap basswood.
Roman and Joe: thank you lots
Sheila: I have one more step to complete waiting for the right tool to arrive. Then I'll put the lacquer on and then i'd be posting on LJ. 
Dee: semi gloss sounds like what i'd be using - thanx
Doc: I'm going to check out Charles Neil's Workshop - thanx


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Paul, I've had the best luck with Deft brand rattle can lacquer (Lowes has it). I use semi-gloss mostly. I am not familiar with basswood so test on scrap to see if it wants to raise the grain as your carving may be tough to sand? Use VERY light coats (not wet). I bought one of those handles for spray cans and it helped A LOT.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanx Doc. I'm headed for Lowes tomorrow!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I also use the *Deft* brand… Works great!

... available at the big box stores…


----------

